
Show HN: Duplicate Images Finder [with OpenCV] - magamig
https://github.com/magamig/duplicate_images_finder
======
magamig
Find and delete duplicate images inside a directory.

Using SIFT for feature detection and FLANN for matching.

feedback is appreciated :)

------
mrburton
You should look at the pHash algo.

